# Backslash



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Ha, thought I'd use a company Disney+ account I use for testing products at work in my Tesla.....password has a backslash in it, so I can't use that then! Why no backslash, very odd.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, it's a pretty bad omission.

It looks like you can hit the voice command button while typing your password, say "backslash", and it will insert a backslash for you. LMK if that works.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty bad omission.
> 
> It looks like you can hit the voice command button while typing your password, say "backslash", and it will insert a backslash for you. LMK if that works.


I will try that next


----------

